# Forum General General Discussion  Are russian police really that bad?

## Shokoladni Grom

I've heard lot's of stories from different ppl about russian police, border gaurds, etc. Of course I am in the military and gossip runs rampant with all the damn females, so it could all just be heresay. Anyway I've been told that police in russia will pull foriegners over and won't let them go until they give them money or something else. I've heard the same thing about customs agents at the airports. Also I've heard that border gaurds will let you cross for a carton of cigarettes or a little cash. I'm not sure if it's all true but if it does happen. Why? I'm sure you would all know much more than me about the subject.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

There are good cops and bad cops in Russia. But if you behave yourself, and you should never encouter either of them. I got stopped by the police thrice in Russia over a whole year.  
The first time was when my roommate got so drunk he stripped naked and ran down in the middle of the street, straight into the police.
Second time in Moscow when our taxi driver decided to take an illegal u-turn in front of a cop car and the third time when me and my 3 friends where wearing a suit at 2 am at night, walking along the canal. 
Nothing happened in either of the cases...

----------


## scotcher

My experience is that foreigners are treated much better by the police than Russians are (well, Western foreigners anyway, not so sure the same holds for Georgians, for example).

----------


## VendingMachine

Avoid the Russian Bill like the plague.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

my american friend got mugged and lightly beaten twice by the police. i only had to pay one bribe of 500py and another girl from a program got raped. i would say yes, there're bast*rds and yes, avoid them like the plauge

----------


## Biancca

gossip runs rampant with all the damn females... 
Thanks for that. That kind of comment always makes me so happy.   ::

----------


## uno

Biancca, what happend to your face? It's sooo blue!

----------


## DDT

She was pulled over for speeding by Russian police  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> and another girl from a program got raped.

 Raped? Are you serious? Or did she get "raped" in a "was gagging for it but afterwards thought she'd dump him with a bang, not a wimper" kind of way?

----------


## VendingMachine

> my american friend got mugged and lightly beaten twice by the police. i only had to pay one bribe of 500py and another girl from a program got raped. i would say yes, there're bast*rds and yes, avoid them like the plauge

 Could you please tell us more about those episodes? How do we know your friend wasn't arrested for commiting a crime? You know, if you resist arrest, they get kinda rough. But what do you expect?

----------


## DDT

I know a guy who while waking down the the street with his Russian girlfriend was stopped by a cop. The cop demanded money or sex with the girl.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

no, she was raped by some cops (i didnt go in long details with her for obvious reasons), went to hospital for a bit and then left the programm- it was pretty bad.
as for the guy who got mugged, he was standing outside a club (drunk) talking on his mobile. im sure he didnt sas the police or commit a crime

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Lt. Columbo  my american friend got mugged and lightly beaten twice by the police. i only had to pay one bribe of 500py and another girl from a program got raped. i would say yes, there're bast*rds and yes, avoid them like the plauge   Could you please tell us more about those episodes? How do we know your friend wasn't arrested for commiting a crime? You know, if you resist arrest, they get kinda rough. But what do you expect?

 Why do you insist of disbelieving that Russia could ever do anything wrong, or that Russia has anything wrong with it. Or are you doing it on purpose for effect?

----------


## Geoduck

> Why do you insist of disbelieving that Russia could ever do anything wrong, or that Russia has anything wrong with it. Or are you doing it on purpose for effect?

 I think that VendingMachine just has a fetish for saying offensive things.  Internet boards are a good place to offend people with no risk of having to actually confront them and take responsibility for your words.

----------


## TATY

No, I know a Russian guy exactly like him. Who persisted in arguing with the Estonian and Polish embassadors. Russians seem to have this idea of never being wrong, or not admitting it at leat.

----------


## VendingMachine

> I think that VendingMachine just has a fetish for saying offensive things. Internet boards are a good place to offend people with no risk of having to actually confront them and take responsibility for your words.

 You're a newcomer here, so you don't know about my little argument with, what was his name, that English nuclear scientist bloke? It almost came to blows. (But in the end, he turned out to be a top gadgie.) BTW, I'm a heavyweight boxing champ, and if you insist on meeting face to face, I'd be happy to oblige you. But I don't fight those who are weaker than me, so if you attack me, I may have to force myself to turn the other cheek.   

> Why do you insist of disbelieving that Russia could ever do anything wrong, or that Russia has anything wrong with it. Or are you doing it on purpose for effect?

 I do not insist on disbelieving that Russia could ever do anything wrong. Russia is a big country and of course it has its bad apples. However, I find it funny that every one of you here should have a horror story to tell about the Russian police and in every story there's someone getting mugged, raped, decapitated or quartered. Sorry, but I can only conclude that you lot are all telling porkies.   

> Russians seem to have this idea of never being wrong, or not admitting it at leat.

 Britons seem to have this idea of never generalizing about anything or anyone.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Russians seem to have this idea of never being wrong, or not admitting it at leat.

 You're mistaking us for Yorkshiremen.

----------


## Rosa Anna

> I know a guy who while waking down the the street with his Russian girlfriend was stopped by a cop. The cop demanded money or sex with the girl.

  Gotta ask.. (cringe) which one did this guy you know offer?

----------


## DDT

The guy did not offer up money or his girl.  The girl was trying to talk the cop out of demanding money for the "fine" to be imposed on her foriegn boyfriend. So the cop decided he would accept sex with her as payment instead. She went along with it and told the cop that she would met him at a certain place but instead but she and her boyfriend left the area and did not come back. She said the cop was angry at seeing a Russian girl with a foriegner. The cop had muttered something about " All the prettiest and best girls being taken out of Russia".

----------


## Geoduck

> I'd be happy to oblige you. But I don't fight those who are weaker than me, so if you attack me, I may have to force myself to turn the other cheek.

 I think we have differing opinions about the point of an argument.  You seem to think that it is about victory, about destroying an opponent.  Your boxing metaphor could not have highlighted this more clearly.  My idea of an argument is that both sides can learn to understand someone else’s point of view.  I enjoy hearing about peoples opinions, and knowing that if I give an opinion I won't be personally insulted by belligerent and condescending remarks.  I invite you to think about what kind of board you want here.  If it is just way for getting out your anger on anonymous people, then I question your presence on a board intended for learning.

----------


## VendingMachine

> She said the cop was angry at seeing a Russian girl with a foriegner. The cop had muttered something about " All the prettiest and best girls being taken out of Russia".

 I'm sorry, but you're lying. I've seen gazillions of girls dating foreign guys and you know what? They're hardly the prettiest ones. Often they come from underprivileged backgrounds, have bad teeth, B.O., etc. The Russian Bill has a pick of the best fanny in town through control over the sex industry, he would not stoop as low as shagging a stoned devochka proskovya izpod moskovya. (Next time you decide to tell a fib, do your homework.)   

> She went along with it and told the cop that she would met him at a certain place but instead but she and her boyfriend left the area and did not come back.

 Really? Do you think the Russian Bill is THAT stupid? "Wait for me, honey, I'll be right back, I'll just put on something sexy..." Yeah, right. 
P.S. Some boyfriend that girl had. It is a duty of every man to stand up for his woman. That guy was a blouse.

----------


## VendingMachine

> [I think we have differing opinions about the point of an argument.  You seem to think that it is about victory, about destroying an opponent.  Your boxing metaphor could not have highlighted this more clearly.  My idea of an argument is that both sides can learn to understand someone else’s point of view.  I enjoy hearing about peoples opinions, and knowing that if I give an opinion I won't be personally insulted by belligerent and condescending remarks.  I invite you to think about what kind of board you want here.  If it is just way for getting out your anger on anonymous people, then I question your presence on a board intended for learning.

 You said I was a yeller dog what wouldn't have the guts to account for his words. Them's fightin' words in Russia, you know. Lord is my witness I'm not a belligerent person, but when pushed will strike back. You want to learn from my point of view, fine, I'm OK with that. You question my presence here - I don't give a toss. In turn I question your presence here - I've never seen a single post from you about learning the Russian language. But I'm OK with that. If you come here, you come here, I don't give a toss. Sorry, pal, I do not discuss my reasons for being here with you. Have  a nice day. And all the best learning the Russian language (you know I'm always available for help in that department)  
I appologise, Geoduck, I've just seen some of your posts in the language learning section.   ::  You happen to be a friend of the Russian language. Arrrrg, and all this time I've been so mean to you. I'm sorry, truly and deeply sorry.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

it only seems like everybody has a bad story becuase the question is 'how bad are the russian police?'
im not a liar and thats what happened to my friends. 
course, i wont say there're all bad, if you have your documents and aren't breaking the law you're fine. however, i would say that if you're any colour other than white there is at least a 50% higher chance of the beat stick comming out

----------


## Rosa Anna

> The guy did not offer up money or his girl.  The girl was trying to talk the cop out of demanding money for the "fine" to be imposed on her foriegn boyfriend. So the cop decided he would accept sex with her as payment instead. She went along with it and told the cop that she would met him at a certain place but instead but she and her boyfriend left the area and did not come back. She said the cop was angry at seeing a Russian girl with a foriegner. The cop had muttered something about " All the prettiest and best girls being taken out of Russia".

  I can see where that would be a frustration that would cause some throwdowns. As much as it is women from other cultures fawning for the attention of russian men. Not that there is not tail in town through (what scotcher said) but in that knowing that from a protector (cop) and male (master of the house) standpoint one might could get quite pissy and concerned seeing so many of russia's "children" "mothers" ect. lured away by "aliens" from a not too respected and culturally confused country. But then again... if the cops are in any percentage in control of the sex industry wouldn't they have a voice or a responsibility in this matter? just curious. I mean, if any cop shook down a guy I was dating that'd be a clue by 4 (hint) that there is something wrong with the guy. Then again, maybe a russian woman should not be slapping in the face of her countrymen her mate choice-whether she was forced to leave borders to find one or not. It is wise not to piss off big brother in any case. I'm glad they were not harmed.

----------


## DDT

http://www.sptimes.ru/archive/times/937 ... _11471.htm http://hrw.org/campaigns/russia98/clinton.htm  
Its a tradition to pay your fine to the police (Police-"i") at the time of the ticket. Many drivers are stopped in the middle of the street by the police for a traffic violation. Russian police give you two options. One pay me now a fraction of the fine or pay the fine in full at the police station within two weeks. Needless to say the discount is worth paying at the time of the offense. Highway robbery? You decide

----------


## VendingMachine

> Russian police give you two options. One pay me now a fraction of the fine or pay the fine in full at the police station within two weeks.

 Not true, you scurvy lie mongering landlubber's gut. Not at the police station, but at a sberkassa (state bank) - the same way you pay your _kvartplata_ and phone bills. And if you disagree you can take 'em to court. And if you're smart you can even get yourself off scotfree. Have you ever driven a car in Russia, DDT? Have you ever spoken to a traffic warden in Russia, DDT? Would you be able to tell one from a mushroom collector if you saw one, DDT? (Reading yellow press doesn't count.) 
P.S. Sorry I cussed you out like that. It's all zeal. You must understand.

----------


## DDT

No. Haven't driven there. I heard that was for crazy people. 
To be honest, there  few states in the US where you are expected to pay your traffic fine on the spot also. If you don't have the money on you, you will be taken to the station. Nebraska is one of those states. They accept credit cards. I don't remember if they accept cash.

----------


## VendingMachine

> To be honest, there  few states in the US where you are expected to pay your traffic fine on the spot also.

 The word "also" is out of place here. You are not expected to pay on the spot in Russia.   

> If you don't have the money on you, you will be taken to the station.

 You are not taken to the station if you don't pay on the spot in Russia. I've already explained that you pay through a bank.   ::   
You're drawing your conclusions from the experience you've had in your own country not from real facts about Russia.

----------


## Vesh

> The word "also" is out of place here. You are not expected to pay on the spot in Russia.

 Wow... Have *you* ever driven in Russia?

----------


## JB

All of my Russian friends and relatives (of all ages) have a real fear of and hate for the militsia. I have Russian friends who have been robbed and beat up by the cops in the metro. The Moscow Metro has police stations in many of the central lines and the rapes and robberies seem to happen in those stations away from the public. The stories of young women being raped by the cops in metro has frequently been in the Moscow news (TV and newspapers). 
Getting drunk and being alone in the metro seems to be a sure fire way to get a visit to those back rooms where you leave with a black eye and empty pockets.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  The word "also" is out of place here. You are not expected to pay on the spot in Russia.   Wow... Have *you* ever driven in Russia?

 Oh yes, I have. I do. Reg'larly. (You're _offered the option to pay on the spot_, but _you're not expected to_. You can always say go ahead officer, fill out that form and pay through a bank.)

----------


## Geoduck

> Oh yes, I have. I do. Reg'larly. (You're _offered the option to pay on the spot_, but _you're not expected to_. You can always say go ahead officer, fill out that form and pay through a bank.)

 What is the penalty for saying you will pay later?  Is this seen as being a wise-ass, because it keeps the officer from getting the bribe?  If you say to pay later, how do they make sure you pay?  Do they just ignore you if you report that the officer was asking for a bribe?

----------


## VendingMachine

> What is the penalty for saying you will pay later?

 No penalty. This is how the system works.  In some places in Russia you can also pay your fines online: http://www.kolesa.ru/news/id/11364.html and http://gibdd-gai.ru/news/?year=2004&month=6&day=27   

> Is this seen as being a wise-ass, because it keeps the officer from getting the bribe?

 No.      

> Do they just ignore you if you report that the officer was asking for a bribe?

 They can't ignore you, the law demands that they investigate every such case and inform you of the results.    

> If you say to pay later, how do they make sure you pay?

 Have you heard of numberplates? Have you heard of IDs?  
Here's a nice resource for you: http://gibdd-gai.ru/ 
The only catch is that you have to bring the receipt back. But drive responsibly and you won't have to.

----------


## Shokoladni Grom

> gossip runs rampant with all the damn females... 
> Thanks for that. That kind of comment always makes me so happy.

 So when I made that comment I wasn't talking about women in general. I was talking about the worst of the worst. The most vile disgusting creatures known to man. Military women. Yes normal wome do gossip a lot but military women know no bounds. They talk about anything and everything. They ruin ppl's lives everyday. So unless your in the military I wasn't reffering to you. But if you are in the military F**K YOU.

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Vesh        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  The word "also" is out of place here. You are not expected to pay on the spot in Russia.   Wow... Have *you* ever driven in Russia?   Oh yes, I have. I do. Reg'larly. (You're _offered the option to pay on the spot_, *but you're not expected to*. You can always say go ahead officer, fill out that form and pay through a bank.)

 But who _you are not expected to_? By officer? Oh, yes, you are... By general public? You are... By law? Well, who cares.

----------


## Geoduck

I thought the implication was that the cop would pocket the cash and not report the "violation".  I'm not interested in the law so much as the practice.

----------


## JJ

> All of my Russian friends and relatives (of all ages) have a real fear of and hate for the militsia.

 Everybody have fear and hate for the power. Ask them about gangsters, robbers, mafia - they will say you the same.

----------


## VendingMachine

> But who you are not expected to? By officer? Oh, yes, you are... By general public? You are... By law? Well, who cares.

 I don't give a toss about the general public. I abide by the law. 
P.S. And how come the general public expects me to bribe traffic wardens? The general public doesn't give a toss about me.

----------


## 2CREATV

I wonder, do Russian Cops wear easily visible & legible badges? Is there no way of reporting an officer's mis-actions using their identification number?
(Or is there absolutely no system in place to keep Cops in-check?) 
I remember reading on a Ukrainian Visa site that explained that officers tend less bother those that originate from more-powerful countries and tend to pick more on those from the *less-powerful.

----------


## VendingMachine

*2CREATV*
In Russian we say "vogorodeh boozinah av key-yevay dyadka". Is your question about Ukranian or Russian police?

----------


## VendingMachine

> I wonder, do Russian Cops wear easily visible & legible badges? Is there no way of reporting an officer's mis-actions using their identification number?
> (Or is there absolutely no system in place to keep Cops in-check?)

 No (it'd be against our traditions), but you can always demand that the pig nicking you introduces himself. We don't want to be involved in keeping our police in check, because that would create an idiotic system of checks on those who are there to keep those who are to keep those who are to ... keep you in check. In Russia such services are very efficient and pretty streamline. Also, our culture is not an infantilised culture of complaint where everyone's whinging and clogging up the courts.   

> I remember reading on a Ukrainian Visa site that explained that officers tend less bother those that originate from more-powerful countries and tend to pick more on those from the *less-powerful.

 Dunno. America's a pretty powerful country, yet, as we've seen in this thread, American tourists are often targeted. (According to some posters here, whose stories I don't really believe)

----------


## Geoduck

> We don't want to be involved in keeping our police in check, because that would create an idiotic system of checks on those who are there to keep those who are to keep those who are to ... keep you in check.

 Well, freedom is hard, it takes a lot of courage to be free.  With it comes responsibility to remain adamant about those who wish to control you and your community.  There is another option, of course.  You can willingly give up your freedom and hope those in power will work for you best interest.  Admittedly, this is much easier on your conscience, as you never feel like you have to take responsibility for any of the problems in the world - you can wallow in fatalism.  More often than not, people find that when those in power are not required by society to be accountable for their actions, that they will think first of their own interests much more than yours.   

> In Russia such services are very efficient and pretty streamline. Also, our culture is not an infantilized culture of complaint where everyone's whining and clogging up the courts.

 I think a clogged court is probably down there with zoo maintenance as a social issue.  If I were charged with a crime, I think I speak for most people when I say that a smooth functioning yet unjust court system is the last thing that I would want.

----------


## Vesh

> I don't give a toss about the general public. I abide by the law.

 Не возражаю.©   

> P.S. And how come the general public expects me to bribe traffic wardens? The general public doesn't give a toss about me.

 If you wanted and were able to poll randomly selected people asking them what would they expect you to do when ГАИ/ГИБДД officer stops you (or what would they do if they were you) what do you think their answers would be?

----------


## VendingMachine

> If you wanted and were able to poll randomly selected people asking them what would they expect you to do when ГАИ/ГИБДД officer stops you (or what would they do if they were you) what do you think their answers would be?

 Honestly, I don't know.  More importantly, though, read above - I don't give a toss what the average arsehole on the street might think. I abide by the law. 
@Geoduck. It's not Russian to take the law into your own hands. We are a law-abiding nation and don't want to meddle in politics. Just learn to accept the idea of other people having different ways than you.  We're a different culture, we have a different mentality. Arguments what you'd rather don't apply here. I suppose you know what's best for your country and I'm not questioning it in any way shape or form, so don't give me your crap about what's best for mine. There's no need to talk to us like your old man's bruv came from Rotterdam.

----------


## kwatts59

In Las Vegas, I was pulled over by the police a couple of months ago.  They said my car registration was suspended and he wrote me a ticket.  I went to the DMV the next day and they said my registration was suspended because of a 4-day lapse in my insurance 2 years ago and I had to pay a $250 fine.  Then I had to pay ANOTHER $250 fine for the traffic ticket.  I protested so they gave me a court date so I can defend my case in front of a judge.  When I got to court, I told the judge that I already paid DMV $250 it was unfair to pay another fine for the traffic ticket.  The just ignored everything I said and just asked "Guilty" or "Not Guilty".  If I plead "Not Guilty" I must pay $1750 bail until another court date is set or I can plead guilty and pay $300 fine.  I plead guilty. 
I think the police/government here are more corrupt then in Russia. 
(I have worse stories to tell about police and government but I dont want to bore everyone)

----------


## Geoduck

> We are a law-abiding nation and don't want to meddle in politics.

 
What a strange thing to say.  I can't even begin to fathom where you get that from.  Would anything as simple as a crime statistic disprove this, or is this aversion to crime so centeral to Russian culture that it transcends statistics?   http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/cri ... EUR&id=ASI  http://www.nationmaster.com/country/rs/Crime 
No comment on the rest, I'm sure we've been through it before.

----------


## VendingMachine

"There’s lies, damn lies and statistics." (c) Mark Twain.
Need I say more, *Geoduck*? I draw my conclusions not from statistics, but from first hand experiences with the society I live in. You don't have the same background that I do so you have to rely on statistics (read "you have to eat up those damn lies like cake").

----------


## 2CREATV

> "There’s lies, damn lies and statistics." (c) Mark Twain.
> Need I say more, *Geoduck*? I draw my conclusions not from statistics, but from first hand experiences with the society I live in. You don't have the same background that I do so you have to rely on statistics (read "you have to eat up those damn lies like cake").

 You know its pretty funny that you base things on your first-hand experiences; you must live in a down-right classy f@#kin' neighborhood. Either that, or you should get out more.   ::  These statistics seem to validate alot of what I hear from Moscow/ St. Petersburg natives (reasons they give for justifying a change of [quality of] life & moving to the U.S.)  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> You know its pretty funny that you base things on your first-hand experiences; you must live in a down-right classy f@#kin' neighborhood.

 I certainly don't rub shoulders with working class riff-raff. Yes, I'm a rich guy and I live in a posh neighbourhood. So what? Is being rich and educated frowned upon? And I get out a lot, probly more than you.   

> These statistics seem to validate alot of what I hear from Moscow/ St. Petersburg natives (reasons they give for justifying a change of [quality of] life & moving to the U.S.)

 Change of quality of life? From an apartment in central Moscow to a mobile home in Oklahoma? And what do you expect them to say to you - that they've been bloody born fools to have sold everything back in Russia and ended up marooned in the middle of flyover country? Not everyone has the bottle to acknowledge one's own foolishness.

----------


## Rosa Anna

> flyover country?

   ::   
I don't know what I'm asking.... 
oh. yeah I do... It did strike me as odd. you mean like airplanes going wherever the @@@@ they want to and such. What is an untouched sky I wonder...

----------


## 2CREATV

Far be it from me to knock anyone's lifestyle or background - be they rich or poor. But it hardly seems you're in a position to generalize your "nation" as being "law abiding." (your neighborhood, perhaps...) And Yes, you should feel very proud to be at a certain class-level and yet remain a "law abiding" good citizen, *Bravo!* 
Locally, New York Cops had a pretty bad reputation for themselves. There is a Racial divide in existence here that may (or may not be) prevelant in Moscow. This divide contributed to the public's conception of cops (majority of which are "white" of "targeting" minorities. (Ironically) It took a disaster like 9/11 (where hundreds of officers lost their lives) to quell the negative image of the NYPD and nowadays, they have an overly positive, and prestigious image in the eyes of New Yorkers, and most of Americans.  
I believe that MOST Police officer's tend to migrate towards "financial supplementation" simply because they don't get paid enough and they have the power to take advantage of situations. (Although here, they tend to go and steal from drug-dealers & mafia, hardly ever touching tourists or foreign nationals.) 
Perhaps, you can become some sort of diplomat and convince everyone else that the presumptions, assumptions, folk-lore [whatever] of the gravity of Russian criminal activities, and the "Crooked" Reputation of Russian Cops are just plain-old negative stereotypes & complete mis-conceptions... 
until then my my "law-abiding" friend, please accept my thanks for doing your part in keeping Russia a nice place to visit. Reach over and pat yourself on the back for a job well-done.

----------

